# An Evening With Boris Karloff And His Friends



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

As I have stated before I am a BIG, HUGE UNIVERSAL FREAK! I am looking for the following in HIGH QUALITY, "AN EVENING WITH BORIS KARLOFF AND FRIENDS". This cd has been unavailable for over 40 years, this recording has been digitally remastered for great sound quality. This disc features excerpts from Dracula, Frankenstein, the Mummy, Bride of Frankenstein, Son of Frankenstein, The Wolf Man, and House of Frankenstein. Run Time approx 25 minutes. It is on AUDIO CD (which is what I'm looking for) and if anybody out there happens to have it would you please share the love my way. Thank You!! 

An Evening With Boris Karloff And Friends
Boris Karloff (1968)


Track Listing:

1. Introduction
2. Dracula
3. All About The Monster
4. Frankenstein
5. The Mummy
6. The Bride Of Frankenstein
7. The Son Of Frankenstein
8. The Wolf Man
9. The House Of Frankenstein
10. Finale


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I found this:
Boris Karloff An Evening with Boris Karloff and His Friends download-mp3 downloads at tunes4u.org
Looks like you can download the album for $3.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you for that link. It was one I found and was going to download it for $3.00 but when I registered it asked me for a subscription price of $19.00 or more. So, I'm back where I started at 0. I'm still looking.

Thank You For Helping.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Ouch! That's a gouge, IMO. I'll keep my eyes open for this album - that man had an amazing voice.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

I know, right? What a rip off!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Halloweiner would be a great place to start your search, he has an amazing collection of old stuff. I would like to get that one also. I will search also and see if i can do any good.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

thank you. i'll try him.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I used to offer this recording for free download, but I got a letter from one of the rights holder's lawyer and a call from one of the rights holders demanding that I stop offering it for download. So I don't any longer. I did find one website where you can listen to the enitre recording *HERE*. You could record it in real time with Goldwave or Audacity. Good luck.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Verne Langdon (who did the music on that "Evening w/ Boris Karloff" album) is still alive, so his recordings are quite a lot riskier to share. Good stuff though.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh really, I didn't know that. I just bought the cd from Monsters In Motion. It was only &19.00 and the sound is amazing. No snap,crackle or pops, just clean talk from Boris. Thank You!!


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

This recording is now available as an MP3 download from google music for 99 cents!
320kbps cd rip (Darn good quality!), and 100% legit.
You can get it here:
https://market.android.com/details?id=album-Bhi2tgswk55dtuwmtgmz7cvqj6e


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can also find the CDs on ebay many times.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I have a copy here someplace...drop me a line at [email protected] and will see what I can do.

Spookmaster


----------

